# How's everyone keeping track of mileage



## m3dia_lab (Oct 18, 2010)

iv been slacking since i started installing d*, i have not kept track of any of my miles... i just wanted to see how everyone keeps track of their miles. whats need for irs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

m3dia_lab said:


> iv been slacking since i started installing d*, i have not kept track of any of my miles... i just wanted to see how everyone keeps track of their miles. whats need for irs?


If you don't claim your mileage as a business expense no records are needed. If you want to claim uncompensated mileage as a business expense you need records.

I was partially compensated for mileage by an employer (compensated, but at less than the federal rate). I turned in my mileage for compensation and verified it when my check came but didn't keep track of the totals for the year. If I would have kept track of it for the whole year I could have claimed the difference. If I were overcompensated (for example, given 24/7 use of a company car that I used for personal travel) I'd have to claim it as income.

Itemizing deductions may not get you to the level of a standard deduction ... so the whole point may be moot. But without records you can't prove anything - and trying to itemize without receipts and records is not a good thing.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

With all the whistles and bells on cars today, why not put an app in the car computer that tracks mileage by date, time and distance, that can be downloaded on a memory card and transferred to your computer for editing. Edit out the personal stuff and you have a printable document showing your business travels. Sync it up with your appointment app and add specific appointment information to the data.


----------

